

Protons Found to be 4% Smaller Than Previously Thought - Indyan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/07/horrendously-intense-laser-shrinks-the-proton/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1499053>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1501479>

